# Real Patina on Polystyrene moldings



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone here has ever done chemical patinas. This is a piece of copper which I did a chemical patina use a number of chemicals and then wrapping it to allow the chemicals to cook and eat into the copper.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

You are far and beyond my artistic imagination:notworthy:


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

We have used acid stains on concrete.
I'd rather do acrylic stain.
Easier on the painter!


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah I have been doing artsy stuff since I was 10 or 12. My thing is if I see it and I like it I learn how to do it! Here is another thing that I do which is antiquing mirror. I have added to this some samples of the verdigris finish on polystyrene ceiling medallion and corbel so that you could see what it looks like at a closer angle and different patina solution.


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows (Apr 18, 2007)

Cool stuff. Get some of those pictures up on your web-site.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

We are in the process of building a new site which should be up and running in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Foil,

I just curious, but do you use painters to do basecoats or other work for you?


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes I have a full time painter on my staff and he speaks english and spanish very well which is a huge help!:thumbsup:


----------

